
Show HN: Radium – A tool to search for cheat sheets, snippets etc. - shivaprasad
Radium is a platform (client and optional server) for viewing reference articles, cheat sheets, snippets etc. written in Golang. Supports cheat.sh, tldr, learn-x-in-y-minutes, wikipedia, duckduckgo and other radium servers (a distributed setup) as sources.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;shivylp&#x2F;radium" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;shivylp&#x2F;radium</a>
======
asdkhadsj
Really cool!

I've been writing a knowledge (cheatsheet/etc) thing but sourced from personal
writing. Library integration with Radium would be amazing, cool project!

~~~
shivylp
Thanks :). If you think it would fit into radium, send a PR. Would be more
than happy to merge it. I was planning to create another git repository
containing markdown files in some parsable format and integrate that with
radium so that anyone can contribute easily.

